# ATX 12V 2X4 Socket??



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

I saw this socket on my motherboard, do i need to plug anything into it. Some people on the internet were saying that you only need to plug something in there if you are overclocking.

I will not be overclocking anything.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

In most cases you do need to plug the 4 or 8 pin 12v connector into this from the power supply.


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

Does it matter which pin connector??


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Which motherboard do you have and does your power supply have two 4 pin 12v connectors or one? Is there a cover over 4 of the pins on the motherboard?

If the motherboard doesn't require the 8 pin then you can just use the 4 pin connector to the 4 pins that don't have the cover over them.


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

My motherboard is a GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3 and my power supply is a corsair 650w TX.

There is no cover on the motherboard socket.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Your PSU should have a 4+4 connector on it.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The connector your are referring to is the CPU 12V connector. It is necessary to have that populated in order to properly power the CPU. If you do not connect it with the proper connectors, you run the risk of damaging the motherboard and, possibly the CPU.


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

So am i plugging in the two 4+4 or just one of them?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Your PSU should have the 4+4 CPU+12v connector. You want to attach both of them.


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, cheers for all the help everyone.


----------

